# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox V1.7.9 Can make any Samsung & LG UART cables even C3303K,S7070 etc.

## mohamed73

...VolcanoBox 1.7.9...  Whats new ?  World's 1st  Now you can use Your Volcano box as any UART & Ignition CABLE  !!  what does it's means ?  it's  mean now you can use your Volcanobox as any UART Cable or any Ignition  cable for Samsung , LG etc. Cables which use Resistance to short any pin  to GND. let me give you example. Samsung C3303K Uart cable. this cable  have 1- VCC, 2- RX, 3- TX, 4 short with 510K Resistor with pin number 5,  5- GND. as you see this cable Short 2 pins each other. this cable Short  pin 5 and pin 4 with 510 K resistance,   This is Schismatics of Samsung C3303K working cable    Fig. 01  as you can see in Fig. 01  schismatics of Samsung C3303K cable it's shot 2 pins with 510K resistor  like this any cable of any BRAND which use resistance between any two  pins like short GND with pin number 4 with 100K resistance or Short VCC  with pin number 3 with 560K or any thing like this you can use your  Volcanobox.... and No need to buy many cables....    How can i use this ?    Connect your desire phone to volcanobox  Make sure you connect your phone with correct way  Open volcanobox  Go to Detect tab  Drag and Drop your desire pinout funtion to Desire pins for example you want to set Samsung C3303K cable for this you have to set like this  Drag and Drop Vcc to pin number 1 Drag and Drop Rx to pin number 2 Drag and Drop Tx to pin number 3 Drag and Drop REA to pin number 4 Drag and Drop GND to pin number 5 Drag and Drop REB to pin number 5 Set Resistance Value 510K  Click on set pinout  SetVolcanobox comport to your desire software like Z3x take volcano main cable out ( mobile must be connected with cable but main cable disconnected from volcano box) press your desire action like read info from your desire software like z3x when your desire software like z3x says connect cable and press power then insert main cable to volcanobox  press power button if necessary     Quick Review      Results      
This is was Example of Samsung C3303K cable... you can make any other cable such as Samsung S7070, Samsung i9250 etc...  
No need to buy more cables if you have Volcanobox in your Service Center  Customer : can you please unlock my S7070 Shop keeper : Yes i can please give me your phone  Customer : ok but i need it urgent i can't give you more than 10 mins Shop keeper : Sure sir please sit down on chair  Customer : ok thanks you. take it and please give me my phone unlocked in 10 mins  Shop  keeper after 5 mins : Oops sorry sir i have it's software but i have  not it's cable. can you please give me one hour i will arrange and will  unlock your phone. Customer : No i need it now. Shop keeper : ok sir wait let me call to my Friend  Customer : ok but do it fast Shop keeper : Calling to his Friend  Shop keeper's Friend : Hello  Shop  keeper : Hi bro. i need S7070 cable Urgent. i have one customer he want  to unlock his phone now. i have software for unlock but i have not it's  cable Shop keeper's Friend : ooh no.. did you purchased Volcano ? Shop keeper : no i don't purchase it yet. but why you asking ? Shop keeper's Friend : i told you to purchase Volcanobox, it's very usefull now Volcanobox give update which can make any cable  Shop keeper : oooo really ? Shop keeper's Friend : Yes  Shop keeper : ok i will purchase today evening but what i can do now ? Shop  keeper's Friend : sorry bro i also not have cable. i am also using  VolcanoBox as my Ultimate UART cable... Don't worry if you want to  purchase may i send my boy to you with Your NEW VOLCANOBOX ? so you can  unlock your all phones and you don't need to worry about your cables ? Shop keeper : yes please send me now i will pay to your boy at the same time  Shop keeper's Friend : ok Friend i am sending you my boy please pay him as you got box  Shop keeper : ok thanks alot  Shop keeper to Customer : sir your phone will be unlock in maximum 10 mins  Customer : ok no problem  Boy while entering in shop : Hello sir. i came in 5 mins... here is your VolcanoBox Shop keeper : Thanks bro here is your payment Boy : Thanks you  Shop  Keeper install Volcanobox 1.7.9 as he downloaded right after he call  end, Shop keep unlock his phone in 2 mins with Help of VolcanoBox Shop keeper to Customer : Sir here is your mobile. it's unlocked and it's ready..  Customer : Great you really save my time  Shop keeper : Sir honestly Volcanobox Save your time.. Thanks to Volcanobox   Happy Ending   
as you see in this little Story how volcanobox is great....  
So which Shop owner still not have or which Service center still not have why and for what you are waiting for ?
Grab your VolcanoBox while it's hot in Winters too    Do you want to have this feature in other chinese box or any other box ? You have only 2 option 1. Wait until the end of time cause it will never come. Cause their hardware can't support this 2. Wait until the end of time cause it will never come. Cause their hardware can't support this   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

